# Belarus buying Su30 fighters from Russia



## CougarKing (9 Feb 2016)

New fighters for the "buffer state" between Putin and Western Europe/NATO:

IHS Jane's 360 



> *Russia and Belarus agree Su-30 deal*
> 
> - 8 February 2016
> 
> ...


----------

